# General > Biodiversity >  Growing a patch of rain forest

## Fulmar

There is a lovely video on the BBC website today about a man who has grown and restored a patch of Amazon rain forest. It has taken him 40 years. Just thought it was something lovely to share in these very difficult times. Many others are of course doing similar throughout the world including right here in Caithness, planting native tress and establishing future woodlands. We have planted trees in our garden and have plans for one or two more- will never be a wood but at least something.

----------


## Corky Smeek

Well worth watching. I do hope many others follow his example. It seemed a bit surreal watching it with a blizzard going on outside but that's Caithness for you!

----------


## aqua

I know some of the people involved in the Heart of Scotland Forest Partnership. 

https://www.johnmuirtrust.org/suppor...st-partnership

I discovered this only yesterday.

----------

